# Need A New Air Pump For A 75 Gal, Ideas?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I currently have a Optima 500 adjustable Pump, It is on it's way out, I would Like a New Adjustable pump, I would like it to be quite and produce a lot of Pressure, Any Ideas?

75 Gal Piranha Tank.

Thanks


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Why do you need an air pump?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't just like the look.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

If you have ample filtration and complete surface agitation, then you really don't need an air pump...It's not necessary!...


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I haven't added one yet, I may well see.


----------

